# My New Look Site - Now with Pro Page



## Renair (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok, I am always messing around, but I think I finally got it!   Added a Pro Image page where you can rate the pix if you want or add comments.
Enjoy.

René in Dublin

www.renebruunphotography.com


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I like a lot of your images and the Pro Images page is a good idea. Nice one. How do you manage to keep your guest book unspammed? I took mine off after about 30 adverts for Viagra appeared.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Renair (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I use www.freewebs.com for the site, then pay the premium for the upgrade which is about £35 for 2 years.  Its easy with templates and everything so you dont need html etc.  Also I use the comment book instead of Guestbook so no spamming.


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 22, 2006)

That makes sense, although it may also explain the lag for things to load whilst waiting for freewebs server to respond.

Lol


----------



## Renair (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Lol - this lag has been fixed due to server upgrades at Freewebs.


----------



## Lensmeister (Oct 29, 2006)

Cool site .... and a Goo Goo Dolls fan too .... EXCELLENT .... 

Not many people this side of the pind know of them .... back to the photos great ones 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Renair (Oct 30, 2006)

Like your site, the spider shot and the Snail are excellent, probably my favourite shots.....


----------



## Lensmeister (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks ... The spider was 7 days after I got my EOS 350D ... the snail was just a last minute inclusion .... 

Thanks


----------



## Renair (Nov 4, 2006)

Just completely updated my site with brand new photographs.  Everyone of them shot in the past week here in Dublin!


----------

